# Chef der Budesagentur für Arbeit: "Anstelle Computer zu spielen, lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen."



## Knusperferkel (29. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Chef der Budesagentur für Arbeit: "Anstelle Computer zu spielen, lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen."* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Chef der Budesagentur für Arbeit: "Anstelle Computer zu spielen, lieber einen IT-Kurs belegen."


----------



## Orzhov (29. Dezember 2016)

Was will der mit Wirtschaft 4.0, wenn wir nichtmal die digitale Infrastruktur für 2.0 haben?


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2016)

Hobby = Hobby und Beruf = Beruf.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2016)

Hach ja
Alte Menschen und Dumme Kommentare, ich meine, es ist ja nicht so als wenn ich einen Großen Teil meiner Englischfähigkeiten über Spiele habe -.-
Ich meine, man könnte auch mal fähige Menschen in den Arbeitsämtern beschäftigen, aber wahrscheinlich sind die selbst auf dem freien Markt nicht vermittelbar...

Und wie Lox schon sagte:
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Alte Menschen und Dumme Kommentare, ich meine, es ist ja nicht so als wenn ich einen Großen Teil meiner Englischfähigkeiten über Spiele habe -.-



Seriously.
Videospiele haben mir mehr über die englische Sprache beigebracht als es die Schule jemals vermochte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Dezember 2016)

Es ist natürlich nicht verkehrt sich in seiner Freizeit weiterzubilden, aber irgendwann muss man auch einfach mal entspannen. Von daher schließt sich ein IT-Kurs und Computerspielen nicht unbedingt gegenseitig aus, finde ich.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Ganz so unrecht hat er ja nicht, aber die meisten sogenannten IT Kurse die auch die Arge vermittelt wenn man eventuell gerade arbeitslos ist sind Word/Exell Spielkurse aber haben mit IT nicht wirklich viel am Hut. Daran müsste erstmal gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Athrun (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke auch, das der Rat nicht verkehrt ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach müssen wir 'technikaffin' werden. Ich merk es in meinem Beruf (First-Level-Support für Buchhaltungssoftware) das die Buchhalter oft nicht wissen wie man die Programme richtig bedient. Aber da hilft kein einfacher IT-Kurs. Da hilft eher abends zusammen mit den Kindern Computer spielen


----------



## Alreech (29. Dezember 2016)

Uff, zum Glück nur Computerspiele. Weiter vor der Glotze bei Tatort & Lindenstraße zu verblöden statt einen Englisch oder IT-Kurs zu machen ist also erlaubt.
Wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich als Computerspieler arbeitslos werden, wird mir dann die Stütze gestrichen weil ich gespielt habe statt mich Fortzubilden ?

Ach ja, als Oberst a.d. sollte er ja eigentlich für Computerspiele sein, schließlich wurden die von den Amis erfunden um die Kinder auf kommende Kriege vorzubereiten... 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank-Jürgen_Weise


----------



## Razorlight (29. Dezember 2016)

Bundesagentur für Arbeit = alles Verbrecher und Arschlöcher... musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Markusx26 (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe niemals einen PC Kurs vom Arbeitsamt bekommen. Das einzige was es gibt sind "Wie bewerbe ich mich richtig" Kurse. In meiner jetztigen Arbeit (IT Administration) habe ich seit 11 Jahren keine Kurse bekommen. Ohne PC Spiele und quatschen mit Amerikanern könnte ich kaum Englisch.


----------



## Amosh (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich empfinde den Rat als etwas merkwürdig... Prinzipiell ist ja nichts dagegen einzuwenden, sich weiterzubilden, aber er rät, in der Freizeit weiterzuarbeiten - Und ich muss zugeben, dafür hänge ich zu sehr an meiner Freizeit. 
Wer außerdem schonmal versucht hat, DOS-Games unter Windows 7 und höher zum Laufen zu bringen, weiß, was es heißt, mit Computern umgehen zu können.

Englisch habe ich durch mein Studium als Chemiker sehr stark verbessert, immerhin ist fast die gesamte Primärliteratur dort auf Englisch verfasst.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man manch einen kennt, der in der Freizeit wirklich fast nur "rumgammelt" und/oder zockt, dann hat der Mann völlig Recht. Denn im IT-Bereich muss man auch mal mit neueren Dingen ein wenig beschäftigen, sofern die Firma einem nicht Kurse anbietet, die als Arbeitszeit gelten. Und auch in vielen anderen Berufen ist es nicht verkehrt, sich mal in der Freizeit weiterzubilden. Das muss ja nicht täglich sein, oder über 4 Wochen an 3 Tagen gleich je 4 Stunden. Aber mal was lesen und recherchieren macht Sinn.

Aber es ist auch klar, dass etliche, die aus Sicht eines Durchschnittsbürgers "Gamerfreaks" sind (mehr als eine Stunde am Tag Gaming ist für viele völlig unvorstellbar), eine sehr gute Bildung haben und durch ihr Hobby ihr Wissen in einigen Bereichen aufwerten und/oder auch auf eine Art und Weise entspannen, die wiederum wichtig für das "normale" Leben ist. Umgekehrt sieht man doch immer wieder, dass Leute, die nur an "Beruf und Karriere" denken, sehr oft zu einer Mischung aus weltfremden Misanthropen mit Egoismushang werden, die irgendwann dann zusammenbrechen, weil sie nichts anderes als den Job im Kopf haben. 

Und vieles ist auch Weltanschauung - zB der werte Professor Spitzer kritisierte mal die Gamescom, weil die Leute dort "sinnlos" ihre Zeit vergeuden und doch lieber zum Beispiel französisch lernen könnten. Dass da viele Leute hinfahren wie zu einem Urlaub, wo auch der Herr Spitzer sicher mal nichts macht, was mit "Weiterbildung" zu tun hat, und dass man dort auch etliche soziale Kontakte hat, ist dem Hirnforscher wohl egal...  Das Gegenteil wäre jemand, der sagt, dass Sprachen&co lernen VÖLLIG egal ist, z.B. weil es ja Übersetzungssoftware gibt. Der ignoriert dann wiederum, dass das Lernen auch den Geist schult und dass es später durchaus hoch angerechnet wird, wenn man mal beruflich mit einem Franzosen zu tun hat und ohne Hilfsmittel mit ihm Kommunizieren kann.

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl dazwischen: wer z.B. nur auf Gamingmessen rumhängt, aus dem wird nix, außer er kommt in der Gamingbranche unter. Wer sich wiederum nur "offline" mit klassischer Bildung beschäftigt, wird mangels Routine mit modernen Techniken und Nutzung des Internets ins Abseits geraten und zum Eigenbrödler werden, oder er "muss" Professor werden...   Dafür kann er dann auch auf französisch fragen, wie man denn auf einem Tablet das Bild vergrößern kann...


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich sehe das wie LOX-TT. Das eine ist Hobby und das andere Weiterbildung für den Beruf. Hat also nicht wirklich miteinander zu tun.



Razorlight schrieb:


> Bundesagentur für Arbeit = alles Verbrecher und Arschlöcher... musste mal gesagt werden.


Mit so einer Weltanschauung machst du es dir ja ziemlich einfach...


----------



## suggysug (29. Dezember 2016)

Also einen Moment, der Chef der Bundesagentur für Arbeit, der vermutlich (wahrscheinlich sogar ganz sicher) diese Aussage der eigenen Sekretärin zitiert hat damit SIE es auf dem Computer schreiben kann, rät den Spieler in der Freizeit lieber einen It-Kurs zu belegen und English zu lernen?!

Vielleicht als Beispiel vorangehen?

Ich kann das wirklich nicht ernst nehmen,...
Deutschland hat IT Technisch ganz andere Probleme, da hilfts auch nicht wenn jetzt jeder Spieler ein IT-Kurs (was Lachhaft ist) oder gar ein IT-Studium (was Teuer und Zeitaufwendig ist, dafür lernt man dann auch Tatsächlich was) macht. Wie LOX-TT es schon sagt, es ist ein Hobby und wenn es im Leben gut läuft, man Schule, Arbeit, Familie und Verpflichtungen in Griff hat dann soll man seine Freizeit so genießen wie man es selber am besten findet! (Somit ich jetzt rausgehe und Stundenlang das Gras beim wachsen zuschau, ist genauso sinnfrei und zeitverschwenderisch aber ich bin mit meinem Leben im reinen)


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Uff, zum Glück nur Computerspiele. Weiter vor der Glotze bei Tatort & Lindenstraße zu verblöden statt einen Englisch oder IT-Kurs zu machen ist also erlaubt.
> Wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich als Computerspieler arbeitslos werden, wird mir dann die Stütze gestrichen weil ich gespielt habe statt mich Fortzubilden ?
> 
> Ach ja, als Oberst a.d. sollte er ja eigentlich für Computerspiele sein, schließlich wurden die von den Amis erfunden um die Kinder auf kommende Kriege vorzubereiten...
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank-Jürgen_Weise


Ich glaube, du hast nicht ganz verstanden, worum es da ging. ^^ Der Mann spricht sich nicht per se gegen Videospiele aus. Er spricht sich dafür aus, die Freizeit auch mal zu nutzen, um sich in Sachen IT und Englisch weiter zubilden. Und daran ist erstmal nichts verkehrt. Englisch wird immer wichtiger und in Zeiten, in denen auch Technik immer mehr in den Vordergrund rückt, sollten Menschen zumindest wissen, dass die Firma Modzilla (Firefox) keine Käsesorte ist. Und solche Dinge sind ja nun wirklich kein Fachwissen.

Ich sehe in seiner Aussage allerdings das ein oder andere Problem: 

1. Wie einige hier schon richtig gesagt haben, ist Freizeit eben Freizeit. Wer keine Lust hat, sich in seiner Freizeit weiter zubilden, der wird das auch nicht tun. Das ist ja auch erstmal völlig okay.
2. Gerade ältere Semester ab 50+ tun sich schwer damit, neue Dinge zu lernen. IT und Technik wird in allen Bereichen immer wichtiger, z.B. auch in der Landwirtschaft. Aber wenn ich mir hier bei uns im Dorf die älteren Menschen so anhöre, dann hab ich manchmal, überspitzt ausgedrückt, den Eindruck, dass der Hexenhammer wieder aus dem Regal geholt wird, um das Hexenwerk "IT" und "Technik" möglichst effizient auszumerzen.  
3. Wirklich gute IT- und Englichkurse, abseits der Arbeit und Schule, sind sehr rar und gerade die Bundesagentur für Arbeit und das Jobcenter bieten da keine Alternative. Maßlos unterbezahlte Dozenten, miese Lehrmittel (teilweise PCs von vor 15 Jahren oder älter) und Stoff, der einen nicht weiter bringt und meist darauf hinaus läuft, irgendwelche Spiele oder Rätsel zu machen. 

Gerade bei letzt genannten Behörden besteht großer Nachholbedarf. Solche Kurse sollten auch nicht nur Arbeitssuchenden angeboten werden, sondern jedem. Deutschkurse, Medienkompetenz, IT, Englisch, Mathe...das sind alles Bereiche, in denen viele Leute, egal ob arbeitssuchend oder Arbeiter, Probleme haben. Vor allem sollte man kompetente Dozenten einstellen, die auch entsprechend bezahlen und vernünftige Lehrmittel zur Verfügung stellen. Selbststudium ist schön und gut, aber gerade bei Leuten, die nur wenig Vorkenntnisse in Bereich A und B haben, ist die Fehleranfälligkeit sehr hoch, weswegen es auch kompetent durchgeführte Kurse braucht.

Aber grundsätzlich ist die Aussage dieses Mannes nicht völlig verkehrt. Aber ich persönlich würde es nicht nur auf den IT-Bereich und auf Fremdsprachen begrenzen, sondern auch auf andere Bereiche, wie z.B. Medienkompetenzen usw. erweitern.


----------



## kamelle (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde er hat recht. Oft genug habe ich genau in diesem Forum schon gelesen "Scheiß Publisher... keine deutsche Vertonung. Kauf ich nicht, mein Englisch ist nicht gut genug!"
Und jedes Mal denke ich mir 'Schuß nicht gehört - lern die Sprache, du Noppen... -.-'

Kritisieren kann man den allgemeinen Ansatz der Aussage, aber wenn die Aussage ein wenig differenziert wird, dann kann ich dem schon zustimmen. Und zu sagen 'Das eine ist Arbeit, das andere Vergnügen' ist in der heutigen Arbeitswelt viel zu kurz gedacht. Wenn man sich nicht auch ein wenig privat engagiert, ist man schnell Bestandteil der nächsten Rationalisierung.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Pappnase ist 65 und will Spielern was über das Aneignen von Computerwissen erzählen. Es sind i.d.R. die Leute die am Computer anfangen zu zocken, welche sich nach und nach immer mehr IT-Kenntnisse aneignen. Mal ehrlich die Meisten hier können sicher mit dem PC umgehen, ob nun Software bedienen oder auch Hardware verbauen, und haben sowohl durch den Umgang mit Spielen als auch durch die allgemeine Nutzung des Internets brauchbare Englischkenntnisse.

Bei reinen Konsolen- oder Smartphone-Zockern mag das vielleicht anders aussehn, aber PC-Gaming an sich ist schon kein schlechter Einstieg um auch nebenbei die Handhabung von Computern zu erlernen.


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

kamelle schrieb:


> Und zu sagen 'Das eine ist Arbeit, das andere Vergnügen' ist in der heutigen Arbeitswelt viel zu kurz gedacht.


Also gehst du deinem Vergnügen gar nicht nach, sondern lebst auch privat nur für den Beruf? ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Pappnase ist 65 und will Spielern was über das Aneignen von Computerwissen erzählen. Es sind i.d.R. die Leute die am Computer anfangen zu zocken, welche sich nach und nach immer mehr IT-Kenntnisse aneignen. Mal ehrlich die Meisten hier können sicher mit dem PC umgehen, ob nun Software bedienen oder auch Hardware verbauen, und haben sowohl durch den Umgang mit Spiele als auch durch die allgemeine Nutzung des Internets brauchbare Englischkenntnisse.
> 
> Bei reinen Konsolen oder Smartphone-Zocker mag das vielleicht anders aussehn, aber PC-Gaming an sich ist schon kein schlechter Einstieg um auch nebenbei die Handhabung von Computern zu erlernen.


Und hier ist wieder das Problem...nicht jeder hat Zeit und Muse, sich mit PC-Technik an sich auseinander zusetzen, wie es gestandene PC-Spieler es häufig tun. Der Großteil hier besitzt mit Sicherheit Wissen um PC-Technik, das sich ohne weiteres als Fachwissen bezeichnen lässt, wenn auch kein gehobenes Fachwissen. Zumindest würde ich es nicht als Allgemeinwissen bezeichnen, wenn man den Aufbau einer Grafikkarte kennt oder wie eine CPU in etwa funktioniert. 

Allgemeinwissen im IT-Bereich ist mMn nach: 
Was steckt in einem PC? 
Verwendung von Officeprogrammen? 
Internet als Recherchemedium richtig nutzen.
Mozilla ist kein Käse!
Das Internet kann nicht gelöscht werden, wenn man die Browserverknüpfung entfernt!
Es heißt Browser, nicht Brauser! Brauser ist der Mann von Brause.


Aber mal zum Beruf an sich...und mal wieder ernsthaft...
Wer gut in seinem Beruf sein will, sollte sich auch da weiter bilden. Und es bleibt nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal privat etwas weiter bilden MUSS. 
Selbst in meinem Bereich, also in der Pädagogik, ist Technik und Englisch wichtig. Erzieher sollten schon wissen, dass was es für Medien gibt, wie man sie (pädagogisch korrekt) nutzt und dass Kinder dauernd mit Medien konfrontiert werden und Fragen haben. Und weil man auch immer mehr mit mit ausländischen Bürgern zu tun hat, sollte man auch sein Englisch auf ein Niveau bringen, mit dem man sich halbwegs verständlich unterhalten kann. 

Aber eben nicht nur in Sachen IT und Englisch ist Weiterbildung wichtig. Man übt einen Beruf ja in der Regel nicht aus, weil man dazu gezwungen wurde, sondern weil man sich für den Bereich interessiert. Also sollte man sich in seinem Berufszweig auch umfassend weiterbilden. Durch angebotene Weiterbildungen/Fortbildungen und eben auch privat.

Und nicht jeder, der am PC zockt, hat auch wirklich die Ahnung, die du da offenbar voraussetzt. Es war ja auch nicht die Rede von reinen PC-Spielern, sondern von Spielern allgemein...ob nun Core-Gamer oder Casuals.


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es heißt Browser, nicht Brauser! Brauser ist der Mann von Brause.


Fang du erst mal an, Mozilla richtig zu schreiben!


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Fang du erst mal an, Mozilla richtig zu schreiben!


Erwischt.

Danke für den Hinweis.  Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Beruf an sich...und mal wieder ernsthaft...
> Wer gut in seinem Beruf sein will, sollte sich auch da weiter bilden. Und es bleibt nicht aus, dass man sich auch mal privat etwas weiter bilden MUSS.
> Selbst in meinem Bereich, also in der Pädagogik, ist Technik und Englisch wichtig. Erzieher sollten schon wissen, dass was es für Medien gibt, wie man sie (pädagogisch korrekt) nutzt und dass Kinder dauernd mit Medien konfrontiert werden und Fragen haben. Und weil man auch immer mehr mit mit ausländischen Bürgern zu tun hat, sollte man auch sein Englisch auf ein Niveau bringen, mit dem man sich halbwegs verständlich unterhalten kann.



ja, allerdings muss man auch SEHR aufpassen, wie sehr privates und berufliches sich überschneiden. Selbst bei recht starkem persönlichem Interesse am Themenfeld, was der Beruf behandelt: es darf nicht passieren, dass man irgendwann ALLES privat macht, was nicht ausschließlich mit dem Erledigen der Arbeit zu tun hat. D.h. zB eine Weiterbildung für Schullehrer in Sachen "wie geht man mit Facebook um" sollte zwar teils durch eigenes Interesse erfolge, sollte aber AUCH vom Arbeitgeber aktiv behandelt werden WÄHREND der Arbeitszeit, wobei speziell Lehrer ja ohnehin vieles außerhalb der offiziellen "Bürozeiten" machen müssen, aber Du weißt sicher, was ich meine    Bei einem zB Schreiner würde ja auch niemand auf die Idee kommen zu fordern, dass er die Bedienung der neuen Maschine in seiner Freizeit lernen soll. 

Man muss da sehr überlegt ausbalancieren, was nun im Rahmen der Arbeit "gelernt" werden sollte und was man auch mal privat machen kann. Dass man privat natürlich auch weitere Qualifiaktionen erwerben kann, ist aber klar - nur darf ein Chef so was nicht "fordern". Wenn der Chef will, dass zB mein "Businessenglisch" besser wird, soll er mir halt einen Kurs anbieten, der mir auf die Arbeitszeit angerechnet wird. Ob ich so einen Kurs vielleicht auch freiwillig privat mache, um von meiner Seite aus wiederum zu zeigen "ich bin sehr motiviert" oder um mich (ggf. auch woanders) für einen besseren Job zu bewerben, sollte MIR überlassen bleiben und nicht eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, ansonsten haben irgendwann viele Leute GAR keine echte Freizeit mehr...

Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, in denen Freizeit/Hobby sich zu >90% mit dem Beruf überschneiden. zb wenn ein Redakteur hier auch privat jeden Tag noch 2-3 Stunden zockt, Trailer anschaut, sich über neue Games usw. informiert, bildet er sich auch in der Freizeit automatisch weiter. Aber so was ist bei den meisten Berufen eben nicht der Fall, bei vielen auch völlig unnötig - eine Kassiererin bei LIDL kann privat an sich rein gar nix in Sachen "Weiterbildung" tun, außer wenn sie einen ganz anderen Job will


----------



## Lolmann23 (29. Dezember 2016)

Naja ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Klar, jeder Mensch darf gerne zocken was und wie viel er möchte. Aber sich nebenbei weiterzubilden ist auch nicht verkehrt  Wobei man bei Spielen natürlich auch das eine oder andere lernen kann


----------



## McCerb (29. Dezember 2016)

Der sollte sich lieber um andere sachen kümmern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, allerdings muss man auch SEHR aufpassen, wie sehr privates und berufliches sich überschneiden. Selbst bei recht starkem persönlichem Interesse am Themenfeld, was der Beruf behandelt: es darf nicht passieren, dass man irgendwann ALLES privat macht, was nicht ausschließlich mit dem Erledigen der Arbeit zu tun hat. D.h. zB eine Weiterbildung für Schullehrer in Sachen "wie geht man mit Facebook um" sollte zwar teils durch eigenes Interesse erfolge, sollte aber AUCH vom Arbeitgeber aktiv behandelt werden WÄHREND der Arbeitszeit, wobei speziell Lehrer ja ohnehin vieles außerhalb der offiziellen "Bürozeiten" machen müssen, aber Du weißt sicher, was ich meine    Bei einem zB Schreiner würde ja auch niemand auf die Idee kommen zu fordern, dass er die Bedienung der neuen Maschine in seiner Freizeit lernen soll.
> 
> Man muss da sehr überlegt ausbalancieren, was nun im Rahmen der Arbeit "gelernt" werden sollte und was man auch mal privat machen kann. Dass man privat natürlich auch weitere Qualifiaktionen erwerben kann, ist aber klar - nur darf ein Chef so was nicht "fordern". Wenn der Chef will, dass zB mein "Businessenglisch" besser wird, soll er mir halt einen Kurs anbieten, der mir auf die Arbeitszeit angerechnet wird. Ob ich so einen Kurs vielleicht auch freiwillig privat mache, um von meiner Seite aus wiederum zu zeigen "ich bin sehr motiviert" oder um mich (ggf. auch woanders) für einen besseren Job zu bewerben, sollte MIR überlassen bleiben und nicht eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, ansonsten haben irgendwann viele Leute GAR keine echte Freizeit mehr...
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle, in denen Freizeit/Hobby sich zu >90% mit dem Beruf überschneiden. zb wenn ein Redakteur hier auch privat jeden Tag noch 2-3 Stunden zockt, Trailer anschaut, sich über neue Games usw. informiert, bildet er sich auch in der Freizeit automatisch weiter. Aber so was ist bei den meisten Berufen eben nicht der Fall, bei vielen auch völlig unnötig - eine Kassiererin bei LIDL kann privat an sich rein gar nix in Sachen "Weiterbildung" tun, außer wenn sie einen ganz anderen Job will


Es liegt natürlich an einem selbst. Aber wer Interesse an seinen Beruf hat, wird sich mit Sicherheit in den wichtigen Bereichen ohnehin weiterbilden, auch privat. Ein Informatiker wird sich vermutlich schon allein aus beruflichem Interesse mit neuer Hardware (was ja das Werkzeug eines Informatikers ist) beschäftigen. Zumindest kenne ich keinen einzigen Informatiker in meinem Freundeskreis, der sich z.b. nicht mit VR auseinandergesetzt hat. Viele davon sind auch keine großartigen Gamer. 
Ein IT-Systemkaufmann genauso. Ein Pädagoge wird sich sicher auch mit neuen Erkenntnissen aus der Psychologie oder mit neuen Gesetzesgrundlagen beschäftigen. Muss man einfach, auch abseits von Weiterbildungen. Ansonsten kann ich dir ohne weiteres zustimmen.

Aber um mal wieder zu den Bereichen IT und Englisch zurück zukehren...Das sind beides Bereiche, die heutzutage doch als lebenspraktisch bezeichnet werden können. Ich denke, kaum einer kommt noch ohne Internet, Office Programme etc. zurecht. Briefe an Behörden usw. werden nicht mehr handschriftlich geschrieben, sondern am Computer. Und Englisch ist ohnehin eine Weltsprache und egal wohin man geht, man wird dauernd mit Englisch konfrontiert. Das ist auch nicht zwangsläufig allein auf die berufliche Tätigkeit einzugrenzen.

Man sollte sich daher auch privat ein bisschen weiterbilden. Aber, wie gesagt, es tun sich viele Menschen schwer mit sowas, gerade ältere Semester. Viele Menschen, mich eingeschlossen, tun sich auch etwas schwer mit Fremdsprachen. Und da sollten Behörden, wie die Bundesagentur für Arbeit, gründlich Sorge dafür tragen, dass Mängel bei Kenntnissen in diesen Bereichen möglichst abgestellt werden können, indem man kompetent durchgeführte Kurse anbietet. Und sowohl Kurse, als auch private Weiterbildung sind keine Sisyphusaufgabe.


PS: Ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht, warum hier einige ignorant, teilweise sogar verärgert auf die Aussage dieses Mannes reagieren. Warum fühlt man sich denn dadurch so angegriffen?


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> PS: Ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht, warum hier einige ignorant, teilweise sogar verärgert auf die Aussage dieses Mannes reagieren. Warum fühlt man sich denn dadurch so angegriffen?


Es ist schon richtig, dass seine Grundaussage nicht verkehrt ist. Das haben viele hier ja auch schon gesagt.

Allerdings empfehle ich ihm ja auch nicht, weniger seinen Hobbies nachzugehen und stattdessen etwas zu lernen. Den Politikern rät er ja auch nicht, englisch zu lernen. Die können das ja alle, wie wir wissen... ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es ist schon richtig, dass seine Grundaussage nicht verkehrt ist. Das haben viele hier ja auch schon gesagt.
> 
> Allerdings empfehle ich ihm ja auch nicht, weniger seinen Hobbies nachzugehen und stattdessen etwas zu lernen. Den Politikern rät er ja auch nicht, englisch zu lernen. Die können das ja alle, wie wir wissen... ^^


Genau das ist es ja aber auch nur: Eine Empfehlung und kein Dogma. ^^ Aber trotzdem fühlen sich hier einige offenbar regelrecht persönlich angegriffen. 
Und warum er das so sieht, hat er ja auch erklärt und die Aussage nicht einfach mal ohne jeden Kontext in den Raum geworfen.

Man kann dessen Meinung teilen oder eben nicht. Aber blöd ist die Aussage nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Alreech (29. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast nicht ganz verstanden, worum es da ging. ^^ Der Mann spricht sich nicht per se gegen Videospiele aus.


"Und da kann ich jedem einzelnen nur die gute Empfehlung geben, sich  darauf einstellen. Da müssen die Menschen entscheiden, ob sie  Computerspiele machen oder einen IT-Kurs belegen und ob sie in der  Freizeit auch mal Englisch lernen"

Nein, er nennt nur Computerspiele als Freizeitbeschäftigung auf die man zugunsten einer Fortbildung verzichten sollte.
Warum nur Computerspiele ? Warum nicht Fernsehen, Lesen, Aktivität im Sportverein... ?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich ist die Aussage dieses Mannes nicht völlig verkehrt. Aber ich persönlich würde es nicht nur auf den IT-Bereich und auf Fremdsprachen begrenzen, sondern auch auf andere Bereiche, wie z.B. Medienkompetenzen usw. erweitern.


Grundsätzlich wird die Aussage durch die Verwendung eines Beispiels beschädigt. Egal welches Beispiel einer Freizeitaktivität man nennt, sie wird dadurch immer abgewertet.
Zudem geht es darum auf Freizeit zu verzichten um besser komerziell ausgebeutet werden zu können.

Es gibt auch andere Gründe Englisch zu lernen, z.B. um Killerspiele und Horrorfilme in Orginalsprache genießen zu können - oder um auch mal nichtdeutsche Medien zu konsumieren.
Auf IT Kenntnisse trifft das gleiche zu. Die Hausfrau die einen Gimp-Kurs macht um ihre Urlaubsbilder besser bearbeiten zu können wird dadurch sicher nicht besser am Arbeitsmarkt vermittelbar...

Fremdsprachen sind übrigens auch Teil der Schulbildung in Deutschland.
Eigentlich sollte jeder der in der Schule Englisch oder Französisch gelernt hat in der Lage sein dies auch zu Nutzen. Nur machen es die wenigsten.
Gleichzeitig ist es an vielen beruflichen Schulen immer noch so das im technischen Bereich (wenn es nicht gerade IT ist...) kein Englisch auf dem Stundenplan steht.
Das wird spätestens dann problematisch wenn man nach 3 Jahren Ausbildung und 2 Jahren Berufstätigkeit eine Fortbildung zum Meister oder staatlich geprüften Techniker beginnt - da sind dann Englischkenntnisse wieder gefordert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Nein...es ging nicht darum, auf die Freizeit komplett zu verzichten, sondern die Freizeit zu nutzen, um sich zu bilden.  

Eigentlich völlig egal, welches Beispiel man dafür verwendet oder welchen Bereich man für seine Argumentation wählt...die Kernaussage bleibt die gleiche: Bildet euch weiter, denn es ist wichtig, weil es die aktuelle Entwicklung erfordert. 

Dass der Kerl offensichtlich nicht viel mit Videogames am Hut hat, ist auch mir klar. Irgendwo auch verständlich, da die wenigstens Menschen in dem Alter etwas mit Videogames zu tun haben. 
Aber das für bare Münze zu nehmen und sich so offensichtlich angegriffen zu fühlen, ist...naja. Wer schlichte Weiterbildung mit kommerzieller Ausbeutung gleichsetzt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen... 

Dir würde gut tun, mal einen Schritt weiter zu denken und zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> PS: Ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht, warum hier einige ignorant, teilweise sogar verärgert auf die Aussage dieses Mannes reagieren. Warum fühlt man sich denn dadurch so angegriffen?



Siehe meinen Post vom Anfang
Die Aussage ist in dem Fall blöde, da man schon einiges an Englisch lernen kann + richtige Aussprache lernt, wenn man etwas spielt
ich glaube viele Politiker die immer noch das TH wie Ze aussprechen können diesen Punkt nicht für sich verbuchen


----------



## onlinereader (29. Dezember 2016)

Herr Weise vertritt einen Standpunkt, den ich auch unterstütze. Obwohl ich ebenfalls zu den Zockern zähle, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass unsere Zukunft in Verbindung mit der sich ständig ändernden Arbeitswelt immer IT-lastiger wird.  Deshalb ist es sinnvoll sich im IT-Bereich stets weiter zu entwickeln und zu verbessern. Und man vergesse nicht, dass die Sprache der IT-Welt nun einmal Englisch ist.
Man bedenke auch, dass man durch den sinnvollen Einsatz von Spielen, in denen Denken verlangt wird,  seinen eigenen geistigen Horizont erweitern kann. Viele Games kann man auf Englisch umstellen oder sind nur in Englisch mit Untertiteln erschienen. Dragon Age auf Englisch hört sich toll an und Aufbauspiele bzw. Wirtschaftssimulationen sind würdige Vertreter um seine Kreativität zu schulen.
Lernen kann also Spaß machen.
Ich selbst habe Informatik studiert und eine Business-Englisch-Weiterbildung absolviert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Post vom Anfang
> Die Aussage ist in dem Fall blöde, da man schon einiges an Englisch lernen kann + richtige Aussprache lernt, wenn man etwas spielt


Genau diese Aussage halte ich für vlt. nicht utopisch oder falsch, würde ich aber auch nicht als völlig richtig ansehen. 

Wie gesagt, nicht jeder hat es mit Fremdsprachen. Sicher kann man mittels Videogames einige Kenntnisse in Englisch erwerben, aber Videospiele sind kein Ersatz für kompetent durchgeführten Englischunterricht.  
Wer schon in der Schule schlecht in Englisch war, wird es auch später sein. Videogames sind ein netter Zusatz, um sein Englisch zu verbessern, aber das erfordert entsprechende Vorkenntnisse, an denen es halt häufiger krankt, als manch einer hier glaubt.

Und bitte...ich bezweifle, dass der Großteil aller Gamer wirklich alles im OT + engl. Texte spielt. 
Anmerkung: Allein hier haben ja viele schon Probleme mit Englisch...was man oft in Form von Kritiken an Spielen sieht, die nur englische Sprachausgabe bieten (GTA) oder komplett auf Englisch sind.


----------



## Wandrer (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man seine eigenen Stärken und Schwächen kennt ist es Sinnvoller daran zu arbeiten. Wie man das macht, ist dem Einzelnen überlassen. 

Fortbildungen sind zwar auch wichtig. Es muss aber unterschieden werden ob ich diese  für jene Zukunft mache ist ob diese für die Firma benötigt aus. Speziell im zweiten Fall sollte diese während der Arbeitszeit auf Kosten des Unternehmens durchgeführt werden, denn die Freizeit ist zum Erholen gedacht - von der Arbeit.


----------



## dPbvulkan (29. Dezember 2016)

Also Englisch ist heutzutage auf jeden Fall ein Muss. Bei meiner neuen Arbeit wo ich Februar anfange, kann ich auch Englisch Stunden auf der Firma nehmen, weil die international aufgestellt sind. 2nd Level Support mach ich dann da. Filme gucke ich aber auch schon seit über 10 Jahren in OT und englischen Untertiteln.


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Also Englisch ist heutzutage auf jeden Fall ein Muss.


Das ist doch Quatsch. Es kommt definitiv auf Beruf/Branche an.


----------



## Panth (29. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, bei so einer Aussage kriege ich einfach Aggressionen. Dieses verkappte Schulsystem wollte mir doch ernsthaft weiß machen ich wäre zu dumm fürs Gymnasium. Ich "hätte" einfach nicht die Basis-Intelligenz um Englisch schnell zu lernen. Heute mache ich meinen Master, rede und schreibe flüssig Englisch und habe bereits ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch gearbeitet, wie auch ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch studiert + wissenschaftliche Texte geschrieben.  Und wo hab ich das gelernt? Schlicht und einfach durch zocken von Asia-Mmo's wo nun mal eher Englisch gesprochen wird + hunderte Mangas auf Englisch lesen + zig Animes mit englischen Untertiteln. An englischen Forumsdiskussionen zu Spielen teilnehmen, englische Spielezeitschriften lesen, Youtube auf Englisch, Warhammer 40k Bücher auf Englisch. Ich hab jedes Wort, dass ich nicht kannte gegoogelt und so gelernt. Selbst die Grammatik kann ich eher weil es sich für mich "richtig" oder "falsch" anhört, nicht weil ich weiß wie sie funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> Sorry, bei so einer Aussage kriege ich einfach Aggressionen. Dieses verkappte Schulsystem wollte mir doch ernsthaft weiß machen ich wäre zu dumm fürs Gymnasium. Ich "hätte" einfach nicht die Basis-Intelligenz um Englisch schnell zu lernen. Heute mache ich meinen Master, rede und schreibe flüssig Englisch und habe bereits ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch gearbeitet, wie auch ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch studiert + wissenschaftliche Texte geschrieben.  Und wo hab ich das gelernt? Schlicht und einfach durch zocken von Asia-Mmo's wo nun mal eher Englisch gesprochen wird + hunderte Mangas auf Englisch lesen + zig Animes mit englischen Untertiteln. An englischen Forumsdiskussionen zu Spielen teilnehmen, englische Spielezeitschriften lesen, Youtube auf Englisch, Warhammer 40k Bücher auf Englisch. Ich hab jedes Wort, dass ich nicht kannte gegoogelt und so gelernt. Selbst die Grammatik kann ich eher weil es sich für mich "richtig" oder "falsch" anhört, nicht weil ich weiß wie sie funktioniert.


Das liegt dann aber eher an dem Interesse anderer Sprachen, sowohl Beruflich als auch Privat.
Es ist ein Unterschied ob du etwas lernen möchtest weil du es willst oder weil du es musst. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Erzähl mal einem 40 Jährigen er soll jetzt von Null auf 100 englisch lernen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Du der noch in der Schul/Studium zeit bist, sorry, aber das ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde diese Aussagen irgendwie komisch. Man kann doch beides! Zocken und sich um PC Kenntnisse, programmieren und so weiter kümmern. Das eine schließt doch das andere gar nicht aus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht hat der "Prof" ja mal ein paar ausgefüllte Formulare der Kundschaft studiert  

Frage XIV

Bestehen Psychische Erkrankungen / Suchterkrankungen ?

Wenn ja, wo sind sie in Behandlung ?

(Mit krakeliger Schrift) Ich habe eine nicht stoffgebundene Suchterkrankung : GAMING !!! Ich bin voll drauf, und  natürlich *nicht *in Behandlung.

Frage XV

Würden sie eine (un)zumutbare Arbeit annehmen ?

Ja, aber nur wenn ich während der Arbeit eine dieser "hippen" Warnwesten tragen darf. Ich wollte schon immer mal in einer "Chain Gang" sein.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass manche hier nicht verstanden haben, dass sich die Aussagen sich wohl an DIE wenden, die wirklich überdurchschnittlich viel Zeit mit Games oder auch einem anderen Hobby verbringen (Games sind halt stellvertretend, weil grad junge Leute sicher viel Gamen) und von denen manch einer in Schule/Beruf eben nicht viel reißt, mit etwas Verlagerung der Aktivitäten aber viel für die berufliche Zukunft ändern könnte. Und da kann man eben auch mal statt XY zu machen sich weiterbilden - Games als Beispiel zu nennen spricht dann eben viele gerade der Jüngeren an, weil die sich (zurecht) angesprochen fühlen  


Er sagt doch aber gar nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem auch beides machen kann. zB Zitat "Und da kann ich jedem einzelnen nur die gute Empfehlung geben, sich darauf einzustellen. Da müssen die Menschen entscheiden, ob sie Computerspiele machen oder einen IT-Kurs belegen und ob sie in der Freizeit _*auch mal *_Englisch lernen", und "_auch mal_" heißt nicht "_nur noch_". Das versteht aber wohl nicht jeder hier ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> Sorry, bei so einer Aussage kriege ich einfach Aggressionen. Dieses verkappte Schulsystem wollte mir doch ernsthaft weiß machen ich wäre zu dumm fürs Gymnasium. Ich "hätte" einfach nicht die Basis-Intelligenz um Englisch schnell zu lernen. Heute mache ich meinen Master, rede und schreibe flüssig Englisch und habe bereits ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch gearbeitet, wie auch ein halbes Jahr auf Englisch studiert + wissenschaftliche Texte geschrieben.  Und wo hab ich das gelernt? Schlicht und einfach durch zocken von Asia-Mmo's wo nun mal eher Englisch gesprochen wird + hunderte Mangas auf Englisch lesen + zig Animes mit englischen Untertiteln. An englischen Forumsdiskussionen zu Spielen teilnehmen, englische Spielezeitschriften lesen, Youtube auf Englisch, Warhammer 40k Bücher auf Englisch. Ich hab jedes Wort, dass ich nicht kannte gegoogelt und so gelernt. Selbst die Grammatik kann ich eher weil es sich für mich "richtig" oder "falsch" anhört, nicht weil ich weiß wie sie funktioniert.


Dann hast du ein Händchen für Fremdsprachen. Glückwunsch.  Viele andere sind nicht so talentiert darin.

Aber Videogames sind kein Ersatz für Englischunterricht/kurse und dürfen es auch nicht sein. Sie sind eine spielerische Ergänzung, aber mehr auch nicht. 

Ehrlich gesagt fasse ich mich hier grad an den Kopf, wenn Leute einem auf Teufel komm raus weis machen wollen, dass man allein durch Videospiele gutes Englisch beherrschen kann. Dazu braucht es schlicht Vorkenntnisse, Talent und ein gewisses Ohr für Sprachen. Gibt Leute, die damit gar keine oder wenig Probleme haben. Aber dieses Talent haben leider die wenigsten. Und die wenigsten Leute wollen sich noch durch Wörterbücher wühlen, wenn sie einfach nur abschalten und zocken wollen.


----------



## DarkStaRX (29. Dezember 2016)

Deswegen ist er auch nur der Chef der Bande... Er hat doch keine Ahnung was hinter dem Computer stattfindet.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Dezember 2016)

Sprachunterricht liefert - wenn er gut ist - ja auch nur maximal die "Basics", um eine Sprache zu beherrschen.

Niemand, der in der Schule gut in Englisch (oder einer beliebigen anderen Fremdsprache) war, braucht sich einzubilden, dass er deshalb perfekt, oder besser: auch nur halbwegs adäquat in der jeweiligen Sprache kommunizieren kann.

Fortgeschrittene Sprachfähigkeiten baut man nur durch konsequente, anhaltende Praxis auf. 

Daher erachte ich auch den Konsum englischsprachiger Medien - und zu denen zähle ich auch Videospiele - als deutlich effizientere Sprachübung als einen von der Agentur für Arbeit angebotenen Sprachkurs.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> , oder besser: auch nur halbwegs adäquat in der jeweiligen Sprache kommunizieren kann. .


 Dann warst du aber auf einer seltsamen Schule  ^^  Bei uns konnte jeder mit mind ner 3 in Englisch problemlos in England mit jedem kommunizieren, also nicht nur nach dem Weg fragen, sondern normale Gespräche - und damals hatte "man" noch kein Internet und ganz selten mal englische Filme, das hat man sich also nicht selber beigebracht - oder meinst du mit "adäquat kommunizieren" jetzt so was wie ein Diskutieren über die Auswirkungen auf den Handel in South-Wales und die Metallwirtschaft in Nordengland sowie die damit verbundenen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen durch den Brexit mit Einbezug der Koheränz der steuerrechtlichen Gesetzgebung? ^^

 Dass man natürlich sein Vokabular nicht nur per Schule auf ein Niveau heben kann, das das meiste aus dem Alltag abdeckt, so dass man weiterhin Vokabeln lernen muss, und dass man immer in Übung bleiben muss und sicher nicht nach der Schule "perfekt" spricht, das ist klar. Aber nicht mal kommunizieren können? ^^ Das ist doch nun echt mehr als übertrieben.


----------



## ActionNews (29. Dezember 2016)

Was soll ich denn mit "IT-Kurs" oder English lernen? Ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren als Programmierer und ich behaupte mal dass ich gut English kann ... darf ich jetzt wieder spielen gehen ?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> oder meinst du mit "adäquat kommunizieren" jetzt so was wie ein Diskutieren über die Auswirkungen auf den Handel in South-Wales und die Metallwirtschaft in Nordengland sowie die damit verbundenen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen durch den Brexit mit Einbezug der Koheränz der steuerrechtlichen Gesetzgebung? ^^



Exakt das. Ich sehe, mittlerweile verstehst Du, wie ich ticke. Hat ja nur 15 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## Frullo (29. Dezember 2016)

Aha. Schlussendlich kann man die Aussage auf folgendes reduzieren: Die Wirtschaft (nicht erst seit 4.0 sondern seit Kapitalismus 1.0 ...) erwartet von Otto Normalbürger, dass er oder sie Frondienst leistet, also die (Aus)Bildung von sich aus finanziert (denn ja, Zeit ist Geld) und das doch bitte den armen Unternehmen abnimmt.

Klar, das verschafft Otto Normalbürger gegenüber Otto Normalpenner einen Wettbewerbsvorteil, ohne Frage. Aber wenn dann mit 45+ der Burnout kommt, wer bezahlt denn diesen?

Anders gesagt: Weiterbildung, ja, aber nicht auf Kosten gesunder Freizeit(Beschäftigung)


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2016)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn mit "IT-Kurs" oder English lernen? Ich arbeite seit über 10 Jahren als Programmierer und ich behaupte mal dass ich gut English kann ... darf ich jetzt wieder spielen gehen ?


Wenn du es beherrschst, warum fühlst du dich überhaupt angesprochen? Dass Leute wie du nicht gemeint sind, sollte sich doch wohl von selbst verstehen. ^^


----------



## Razorlight (29. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie LOX-TT. Das eine ist Hobby und das andere Weiterbildung für den Beruf. Hat also nicht wirklich miteinander zu tun.
> 
> Mit so einer Weltanschauung machst du es dir ja ziemlich einfach...



du hattest wohl nie mit denen zu tun gehabt (haben müssen)
ergo machst du dir es sehr leicht.

der Mensch interessiert diese "Subjekte" kein Stück, die wollen dich nur aus ihrer Kartei streichen, damit die Arbeitslosenstatistik gut aussieht.


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2016)

Razorlight schrieb:


> du hattest wohl nie mit denen zu tun gehabt (haben müssen)
> ergo machst du dir es sehr leicht.
> 
> der Mensch interessiert diese "Subjekte" kein Stück, die wollen dich nur aus ihrer Kartei streichen, damit die Arbeitslosenstatistik gut aussieht.


Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung, wovon du redest.
Ich habe selbst etwa ein Jahr im Jobcenter gearbeitet. Da war ich mehr als unzufrieden, wie das System funktioniert und ich wie ich deswegen mit den Leuten umgehen musste.
Da war ich auch definitiv nicht der einzige.


----------



## Tori1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Klar könnte man statt zu Zocken und Spass zu haben was gescheites lernen um einen bessere Job zu bekommen damit man sich und vor allem andere Menschen reich machen. 
Und wenn man dann ein alter reicher Sack ist kann man den PC anmachen und in ruhe zocken ? 
Wohl kaum dann wartet sicher die nächste Lebensoptimierung...

Ich hab nun über 40 Jahre lang Spass vor Pflicht gesetzt und ich bin der einzige in meinem Freundeskreis ohne Midlife-Crisis. . 

Wirtschaft 4.0 wird uns alle treffen die jungen werden das gut machen und die alten werden halt alt sien und nicht mehr mithalten können so wie bei Wirtschaft 1.0, 2.0 oder 3.0 alles normal und der lauf der Dinge..


----------



## OutsiderXE (30. Dezember 2016)

Statt Sex zu haben lieber Anatomie studieren.


----------



## Aenimus (30. Dezember 2016)

Da ich IT-Systemelektroniker bin kann ich dann ja mit ruhigen Gewissen weiterspielen. Aber danke für den Tipp Herr Weise.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (30. Dezember 2016)

Als Arbeitsamt mit Arbeiter , belegen das man kein voll idiot ist . Das würde die glaub würdigkeit vom Amt verdreifachen . Da Arbeiten Leute die echt einen Schatten haben und man könnte glatt denken die nehmen jeden . Was Freundlichkeit , Ehrlichkeit und Verständnis an geht , gibt es sehr wenig die das erfüllen . Zu mindestens bei dem Amt wo ich bin . Bei mir wurde sogar , Verleugnung und lügen an dritte Person weiter gegeben . Wo das mass ganz schnell voll wahr . Da gibt es echt schwarze Schafe die ihren Job nicht ernst nehmen und nur für ärger sorgen , das Problem ist das der Ruf vom Amt nie wirklich gut ist . Zeigt mir mal ein Amt was ordnungsgemäß Arbeitet und seinen Job , so macht ohne gegen das Gesetzt zu verstoßen . Wie oft erlauben die sich dinge die nicht Rechtens sind und die Arbeiten für den Staat . Halten sich aber nicht an die Eigenen Regeln . Da können von euch sicherlich einige von schlechten Erfahrungen berichten .


----------



## Panth (30. Dezember 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das liegt dann aber eher an dem Interesse anderer Sprachen, sowohl Beruflich als auch Privat.
> Es ist ein Unterschied ob du etwas lernen möchtest weil du es willst oder weil du es musst. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
> Erzähl mal einem 40 Jährigen er soll jetzt von Null auf 100 englisch lernen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
> Du der noch in der Schul/Studium zeit bist, sorry, aber das ist was ganz anderes.



Ich glaube der Chef der Bundesagentur meinte wohl genau meine Zielgruppe. Der wird irgendeine Statistik gelesen haben, wo besonders viele junge Menschen Computerspiele zocken und sich gedacht haben ... ohh man, macht doch was "Gescheites", was "Fundiertes". Natürlich lernt man mit Computerspielen nicht so schnell, als wenn man systematisch einen Kurs besucht. Aber man lernt besser tröpfchenweise, als in einem Kurs zu viel auf einmal und 3 Wochen später weiß man kaum noch was. Es geht meistens um einen Schein, wie so oft in Deutschland. Gerade in der IT ist das gravierend. In meinem gesamten Freundeskreis bringen sich die Informatiker alles im Internet bei, mit Probieren, Youtube-Tutorial-Videos zu Programmiersprachen, eigenen kleinen Spielen, die sie programmieren. Nebenbei sind sie dann gezwungen, Fächer in der Uni abzulegen, die teilweise vollkommen fern ab von jeder Praxis sind. (Oder nur brauchbar für 1% aller Programmierer, wie z.B. Mathe III) Und am Ende fragen sich solch Politiker, wie können "ungebildete" Hacker ohne "Schein" unsere IT-ler so weit überragen ... weil sie genau das lernen, was sie brauchen und nicht "theoretische Systemintegrationskonzepte" (mit Beispielen von 199. Um unsere Deutschen über 40 für IT fit zu machen, können wir glücklich sein, wenn die Masse davon Steam+ ein Spiel installiert bekommt und ein mal durchspielt. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen alten Menschen (ü70) beizubringen, wie sie im Internet unterwegs sein können, weil sie so wennschon einen Teil Ihrer Alters-Einsamkeit tackeln könne, ich glauben vielen ist das gar nicht bewusst. Aber sowas wäre ja für die Politk "komisch". Das sind doch nur Spielereien ... sowas macht mann nicht.


----------



## HustePusteBlume (30. Dezember 2016)

Naja eine etwas komische Aussage. Mit Sicherheit ist die heutige Jugend dem "Herren" weit voraus und gerade wenn man mit Computern spielt dann weiß man auch wie man sonst mit einem umgeht. Das traurige ist der Ratschlag über einen popeligen IT-Kurs, der von der Agentur beispielsweise gefördert wird und das dieser einem eher an den Hals gelegt wird.
Nein ernsthaft das ist lächerlich, denn dort kommt nicht einmal Excel drinnen vor.
 Wie man einen Computer an und aus schaltet, weiß heute jeder, da gebraucht es keinen Kurs der ARGE.  (<
Im Gegenteil fühle ich mich bewegt etwas anderes produktives vorschlagen, fördert mehr Umschulungen, denn diese werden oftmals gebraucht und auch verlangt, da lernen die Leute beides Englisch und IT auf einem Niveau.
Ansonsten befürwortet richtige Schulungen und stellt doch bitte den Leuten auch Kurse zu Verfügung die die mehr als die Windows Oberfläche ankratzen, den "Lappen" über erfolgreiche Teilnahme des IT-Kurses der Arge kann man getrost in den nächsten Mülleimer werfen, dieser bringt einen in keiner Firma weiter klingt hart ist aber so.
Will jemanden sehen der bei Bayer oder Merck bspw. mit dem Zertifikat (Lappen) zu einem Bewerbungsgespräch geht und dann auf die Schulter geklopft bekommt für die erfolgreiche Teilnahme.
"Boah, da haben Sie wirklich mitgemacht? Respekt."  xD


----------



## Belandriel (30. Dezember 2016)

HustePusteBlume schrieb:


> Naja eine etwas komische Aussage. Mit Sicherheit ist die heutige Jugend dem "Herren" weit voraus und gerade wenn man mit Computern spielt dann weiß man auch wie man sonst mit einem umgeht. Das traurige ist der Ratschlag über einen popeligen IT-Kurs, der von der Agentur beispielsweise gefördert wird und das dieser einem eher an den Hals gelegt wird.
> Nein ernsthaft das ist lächerlich, denn dort kommt nicht einmal Excel drinnen vor.
> Wie man einen Computer an und aus schaltet, weiß heute jeder, da gebraucht es keinen Kurs der ARGE.  (<
> Im Gegenteil fühle ich mich bewegt etwas anderes produktives vorschlagen, fördert mehr Umschulungen, denn diese werden oftmals gebraucht und auch verlangt, da lernen die Leute beides Englisch und IT auf einem Niveau.
> ...



Dem "Herren" weit voraus? Klar... wenn die so viele Kilos Euro verdienen wie er? Wusste ich gar nicht ^^

Zudem... Umschulungen werden durchaus durch die BA finanziert, und Computerkurse werden üblicherweise für Leute vergeben, die so ziemlich keine Ahnung haben, wie man überhaupt ne vernünftige Bewerbung schreibt. IT-ler werden da im Normalfall sicherlich nicht für gebucht. Find es immer wieder lustig, für wie blöd alle gehalten werden. Bestimmt gibt es vereinzelt Geschichten, die dumm gelaufen sind (häufig kennt man aber auch hier die Hintergründe wieder nicht). Blöd ist vielmehr, dass sich die Leute letzten Endes dann doch darauf verlassen, zu welchen Maßnahmen sie eingespannt werden, bevor sich diese mal Eigeninitativ um Ihre Qualifikationen bemühen. Und genau DAS meint der Herr Weise hier höchstwahrscheinlich... macht was und lernt notwendige Dinge, BEVOR ihr bei der BA landet. Aber dann wundern, dass nix bei rauskommt und immer schön die Schuld bei anderen suchen. Olé!

ARGE gibt es im übrigen schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2016)

Regt euch ab. ^^ 

Die Aussage ist nicht an...
a.) erfahrene IT'ler
b.) an bereits berufstätige Menschen
c.) an berufstätige Menschen, die ohnehin Erfahrung in der IT und in Englisch haben
...gerichtet

Gerichtet ist diese Aussage primär an die jüngere Generation, die eben entweder noch keinen Beruf lernt oder gerade erst ins Berufsleben eingestiegen ist. Und da IT und Englisch tatsächlich immer wichtigere Bereiche werden, ist es einfach zumindest nützlich, wenn man Grundwissen in der IT besitzt und sich auf Englisch unterhalten kann. 

Und bevor die jüngere Generation wirklich noch in einer blödsinnigen Maßnahme rum hockt, die einen nicht weiter bringt, sollte man wirklich lieber jede Möglichkeit nutzen, um sich zu bilden und es sich auch zertifizieren zu lassen.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Wirtschaft 4.0 wird uns alle treffen die jungen werden das gut machen und die alten werden halt alt sien und nicht mehr mithalten können so wie bei Wirtschaft 1.0, 2.0 oder 3.0 alles normal und der lauf der Dinge..


Warum sollen die Jungen was lernen ? In Zukunft machen ja die Roboter die ganze Arbeit. Wichtig ist das Hartz IV zum Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen umgebaut wird, damit die arbeitslosen Massen versorgt sind.


----------



## Aceego (30. Dezember 2016)

So etwas zeigt mir immer wieder das Deutsche Politiker überhaupt nicht begreifen was IT überhaupt ist. Wir wurden ausbildungstechnisch in allen IT Bereichen überrollt und in den Boden gestampft. Solange man nicht auf einer Privatschule lernt, kann man Glück haben wenn man nicht vor einem 2 86er gesetzt wird. Hier galt und gilt immer noch, Förderungswürdig ist nur was man fest in der Hand halten kann alles andere ist Voodoomagie...


----------



## hypsi (30. Dezember 2016)

*triggered*


----------



## Zybba (30. Dezember 2016)

Aceego schrieb:


> So etwas zeigt mir immer wieder das Deutsche Politiker überhaupt nicht begreifen was IT überhaupt ist.


Ich glaube, der ist kein Politiker.


----------

